# Stephen King's Thinner In My Viv



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey everyone, I have a problem. My old viv was a 10 gallon tank with just some moss for a substrate a coco hut and a water dish. Two very shy and lathargic D. Auratus frogs lived there for 3-4 months. Personally in such a cage I'd be rather dismal too. Then I upgraded to a planted 29 gallon viv with a stream and waterfall (false bottom setup...thanks for the tips). After a month in the new viv and the addition of a pretty Cobalt (D. Tinc, I think) one of the Auratus doesn't look so good. He was always a bit of a runt, but he's gotten thinner and I can count ribs while the Cobalt and other Auratus look nice and healthy (almost chubby even). The sick one will stare at the flies for long times, often long enough to watch the fly walk away. Then when he does flick out the tongue he either falls very short or ends up swatting the fly away. Then on the rare occasions that I see him catch one, he'll sometimes spit it back up and watch it walk away.

Anyone have any idea what to do. Tonight I isolated him to a small enclosure and provided a surplus of flies (about 20 just for him). Is there something else I should be doing?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

This seems to be happening more and more frequently. It happened to me as soon as I got a froglet several months ago. There are many posts that go over this. It sounds like you are too late at this point for the little guy, but I've heard that a pedialyte soak will help with energy. Are you dusting your FFs on alternate days with Rep-Cal and Herptivite?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

I dust with both periodically. I try not to do it every day because I've heard it's not necessary and my plants don't like the dust. How does the pedialyte soak work...can I just put some in one of my 32oz deli cups that I culture flies in (a clean one obviously) and let him soak it up? It's just so wierd...he was at least 6 months old when I moved him to the new cage, and the other Auratus (who's not much older) is doing fine and staying plump.

Also, is it possible to overfeed them, or will they just stop eating...I'd hate to have some boring lardo frogs just because I over feed them.

I appreciate any help. Thanx.


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

The same thing happend to my bronze auratus. I did manage to soak one in Pedialyte (the last one I was able to try to save). I put him in a tupperware with a papertowel on the bottom and soaked it in the Pedialyte, then just set him in there for about 30 minutes (making sure that there is enough there for him to soak up but not drown in). Mine, unfortunately did not survive but the breeder informed me that several other people were having similar problems with some of his other bronzes. They were all about the same age as yours. 

Hopefully you'll be able to save him though .

Goodluck!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that! Try soaking them in pedialyte in a small container (as mentioned above)...that always seems to work for me!!!

Good Luck! :wink:


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

If there was one smaller frog in the viv and the cause of him not eating was competion removing him is a good idea. Have you had a fecal done on him yet? Make sure the tank is a bit warmer ~80 and humidity is high as well. There are appetite stimulators do a search aI recently had a post with the same ordeal. Good luck.
Mike


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

It seems that the common question related to this problem seems to be about dusting. Most of the answers are not at all or not everyday. Hmmm, maybe a good culprit to this problem. I notice that my frogs go after the dusted ones before undusted that have been in the viv longer. I agree with Dunner that removal is a good idea.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Pedialyte soak tended to perk him up a bit (he spent alot of time trying to climb the walls, something I've never seen him do)...or perhaps it was my handling him...either way hie being more active so that's good. I've setup a 10 gallon tank just for him with the hopes that I'll be able to fatten him back up and reintegrate him with the others. With regards to the fecal study...I've not had one done but I've contacted local vets in attempts to get one done. You'd think the 16th largest city in the US would have this capability but I've only found one practice (2 vets) that even deal with exotics like these. I'll keep all of you posted. Thanks for all you help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

How often can the Pedialyte dip be repeated...I've let him soak once for 30 minutes but he spent 10 of that up on the side of the container. After a couple hours can I repeat the pedialyte??? Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

FFDOUGK:

Check out this other topic regarding pedialyte soaks (Someone on here recommeds doing it morning, afternoon, then at night again).

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1708&highlight=pedialyte+soaking

Hope this helps!!! Good Luck  

Roger


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for their help. The frog died yesterday, but I've learned a bunch so hopefully I'll catch on quicker if it happens again...


----------

